# Just ordered a HPN 15x15



## inkdrips (Aug 16, 2010)

Hey all. After doing a ton of research on different heat presses I decided to go with HPN's 15x15. I know that the forum usually promotes the higher end products, but I needed a more affordable product to start with as we are a small shop just getting off the ground. I will let you know how it works i a few days. I only found a few links talking about these machines so hopefully this will be helpful to some.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Good luck with the new purchase.


----------



## inkdrips (Aug 16, 2010)

Thanx! Hey BTW is Proworld located in NJ? If so, I believe I will be ordering my transfers and product from you guys. I diddnt realize you were east coast. Good to know!


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

We are here in New Jersey. Look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## HeatPressNationJ (May 2, 2011)

Thanks for your purchase! Looking forward to your feedback on our 3rd generation machine. We have been receiving excellent feedback so far on this newest model


----------



## inkdrips (Aug 16, 2010)

Well Had the press for about two weeks now and i have to admit this machine is great for the price. Besides a small cosmetic issue everything seems to be running fine. Controls are great. Couldnt be easier. Havent ran a ton of goods yet but i will repost in a few more weeks and keep you updated.


----------



## NUFI (Sep 1, 2008)

Looking for that exact info, thanks. I am interested in a mug hat and shirt press. Any recommendations.
Jim


----------



## Paul Ryan (May 3, 2011)

Quick question, are you cutting your own heat transfers? If so, what width of roll do you prefer, 15" or 19.5/20"?


----------



## NUFI (Sep 1, 2008)

I haven't decided yet, I have no equipment. Maybe the smaller one because I have my large prints silk screened by a local company. I want to have a mug/hat/shirt press to experiment and then do the production through someone else. I want no staff or big overhead.
Jim


----------



## NUFI (Sep 1, 2008)

I haven't decided yet, I have no equipment. Maybe the smaller one because I have my large prints silk screened by a local company. I want to have a mug/hat/shirt press to experiment and then do the production through someone else. I want no staff or big overhead.
Jim


----------



## inkdrips (Aug 16, 2010)

Ok so far so good. The press is runnung very well. It heats up in about 15 to 20 mins. The temp control and timer are all working fine. Controls are quite easy to use. I've pressed about 250 shirts so far. I know its not a ton but Im a small operation and it is doing eveything i need it to do as far as transfers go. I havent tried vinyl with it yet but the pressure seems to be good for it. It also works well for smoothing out any grainy prints that I may get while running white on dark garments. Gives it a much smoother hand. I wish I could get all my white ink to run smooth but I havent gotten the total hang of it just yet. Ill keep updating. Have a Happy 4th Everyone!


----------



## inkdrips (Aug 16, 2010)

Ok so I finally hit a snag. I've noticed that my press is running about twenty degrees hotter than it reads. I've been pressing hot peel ink jet at 355 but when I put my temp gun on the heat it read 375! The teansfers are fine but i will be contacting someone ay HPN to see if it can be fixed.


----------



## HeatPressNationJ (May 2, 2011)

Hi inkdrips, please do call us during business hours (M-F 8:30AM-5:30PM) to resolve. There is calibration capability on your computer gauge that allows us to make this adjustment.

These machines are calibrated at the factory prior to shipment. We do typically recommend a touch sensor rather than an infrared heat gun for these readings. The infrared heat guns can be susceptible to false readings, as they can sometimes be affected by off angle shooting, the teflon coating, color of the surface being measured, etc. 

In any case, we're happy to help. We look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## SwagFactory (Dec 19, 2011)

I just bought the same machine, what time and temperature do you typically use? I'm trying to have as few trial and error sessions as possible to get it right


----------



## inkdrips (Aug 16, 2010)

Depending on what im pressing I usually go 5 degrees higher than reccomended and a few seconds more as well. Transfer express plastisol transfers are 8 seconds at 345 hot peel. They come out great. Express names and numbers are all working great. I also use JPSS for lights and darks and havent had too many problems. The customer service with HPN has been quick and very helpful as well. Oh and be aware if your temperature gague is reading in farenhiet or celcius.


----------



## HeatPressNationJ (May 2, 2011)

Thanks for your purchase, SwagFactory! The time, temperature and pressure settings do very much depend on the application material that you are working with.

We recommend using the recommendations of time/temperature/pressure that your application provides you as a baseline. You are combining a number of different variables in your specific heat press, transfer material, t-shirt material, climate, etc, so it is your responsibility to increase and decrease the time/temperature/pressure settings to hone down on the settings that provide the best results for you.

We would recommend perhaps cutting your transfers in quarters and working with these settings. Perhaps after you've completed your transfers, throw them in the washing machine to test resilience against peeling/cracking/fading etc. You should be able to find the best combination quickly and be able to produce in volume after that. 

Hope that helps, please let us know if we can be of more help!


----------



## TTUCKERART (Jan 8, 2014)

I am happy I came across this post I have been looking at the HPN models myself a 15"x15" multi swing press. One of the issues I had was with being worried about support but it seems like many of the companies pay attention to the forums and try to resolve issues. Have you tried any of the attachments or did you just get the flat press?


----------

